# LS7 clutch vs Monster Level 2 clutch



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hallo, I own a 05 gto 6MT, almost stock.. i was wondersing if someone could point me up to the right derection.. Since my slave cylinder bearing is about to go out, im planning to replace the clutch, lines and bleeder too. I did some research on the ls7 it has a good rep on here. My question is about monster? anyone on here has any experience about which flywheel is better ? 28lbs SFI certified billet steel flywheel or 15lbs chromoly flywheel...

Thanks for all the help..


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

If your staying close to stock the LS7 will be good for you. Monster has an awesome rep, too.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

As stated before if you are staying close to stock or don't plan to go 500rwhp, I would go with the LS7 and spend the extra cash on something else.


----------



## POLGTO05 (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks all for the help..


----------



## dngriffi (Jan 19, 2010)

*Ls7*



POLGTO05 said:


> Hallo, I own a 05 gto 6MT, almost stock.. i was wondersing if someone could point me up to the right derection.. Since my slave cylinder bearing is about to go out, im planning to replace the clutch, lines and bleeder too. I did some research on the ls7 it has a good rep on here. My question is about monster? anyone on here has any experience about which flywheel is better ? 28lbs SFI certified billet steel flywheel or 15lbs chromoly flywheel...
> 
> Thanks for all the help..


I would go with the LS7 since your car is stock. It will be closer to stock clutch engagement. I have heard good and bad things about Monster. Let me know how it works out if you go with Monster.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

05-14-2009


----------

